# X-53 Resto



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm in the process of restoring this X-53. I got it as a Christmas present last year, it came from a small antique shop in Amish country. It's currently torn completely apart and most of the paint has been stripped from it. This is my first restore and i dont have any plans of selling it, I will post more pics along the way.

What I need to know:
Right now all I need to know is what the paint code/name of the original red they used is, I've heard its some sort of flamboyant red.

Thanks,
-Sam


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Feb 12, 2012)

Here are some new pics, got the wheels laced and a lot of it has been sanded. Got a reproduction seat but it's no substitute for the real thing.


----------



## Slight_Rust_is_Accepted (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll be going up to the Akron show/swap meet so I decided to put it back together for a while. Anyone else going up to that show, it's this Saturday March 3rd.


----------



## yeshoney (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks good!  You are right  though, repop seat is no sub for the real thing.  They can be had so keep looking.

Joe


----------



## spook1s (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't forget the rear reflector and housing!!


----------



## MAD BRAD (Mar 4, 2013)

Great bike this is what i want,  not  for sale right !!  thanks MB


----------



## oquinn (Mar 4, 2013)

*I went to the Akron show.*

It was really cool.I saw some nice Whizzers.


----------



## streetrod (Mar 7, 2013)

your chat with the random kid cracked me up!


----------



## vincev (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like you only need the rear reflector,spear,correct pedals and seat.AND the expensive headlight. Lookin good.


----------

